# do sunbeds make your skin itch?



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

started using them this past week and my legs and stuff itch like fuk when im in bed lol, anyone else get this or know why?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Might be the creams other people use on the beds mate as these can irritate the skin.

Clean the sunbed before you get on it to get any of that crap off it.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Might be the creams other people use on the beds mate as these can irritate the skin.
> 
> Clean the sunbed before you get on it to get any of that crap off it.


no mate i mean my actual bed when im sleeping lol, i use those standing ones so i dont touch anything


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

moisturise straight after coming out and before bed and in the morning.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> no mate i mean my actual bed when im sleeping lol, i use those standing ones so i dont touch anything


In that case..... have a shower and clean your sheets you dirty fcker


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

also get a moisturiser without alcohol in it or oil if you can. if you suffer from spots/sensitive skin


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

As said above i'd moisturise before and after, the itching could be due to your skin having dried out


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

yes i did at first. your suppose to build the time up, you didnt bang straight into 9 minute sessions did you lol?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Could just be really bad under layered dryness


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

prickley heat


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

andysutils said:


> yes i did at first. your suppose to build the time up, you didnt bang straight into 9 minute sessions did you lol?


nah i was a proper pale bastard ive only done 4 5 min ones so far. i feel much darker allready


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

its probably skin cancer! :laugh: jokes

nah i get it sometimes i guess its just because it dries your skin out so it gets itchy. Obviously if you are on too long you will burn a bit and that will be red and itchy aswell


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Never itches, just smells burnt


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Never itches, just smells burnt


I get this smell too lol.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I've stopped using the beds now. I went on twice a few weeks ago and it's brought all moles/beauty spots up on my face and arms. Never had any on my face, now it's covered. Luckily they are fading now but can only put it down to using the sun beds!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> prickley heat


X2 u went in to long mate , I did it and was itchy as fcuk for days lol


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> prickley heat


This is what it will be look it up..

Unless the person who went on beforehand had crabs


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Scabies


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chris86 said:


> X2 u went in to long mate , I did it and was itchy as fcuk for days lol


I always get it if i go on a bed that someone has recently come off and its really hot in there so i usually ask for them to put me on one of the beds thats not been used that morning. Its freezing untill it gets going but stops me getting prickley heat, its nasty.

camomile lotion will sort it but would suggest reducing the time on the bed if possible.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I always get it if i go on a bed that someone has recently come off and its really hot in there so i usually ask for them to put me on one of the beds thats not been used that morning. Its freezing untill it gets going but stops me getting prickley heat, its nasty.
> 
> camomile lotion will sort it but would suggest reducing the time on the bed if possible.


i guess thats what it was then cos my back was itchy while i was in the sunbed lol it was still pretty warm and it was the hottest bed in there,


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ItsaSecret said:


> i guess thats what it was then cos my back was itchy while i was in the sunbed lol it was still pretty warm and it was the hottest bed in there,


Theres ya problem mate. You ever get it on holiday? Same thing its not being used to the heat and your skin irritates to tell you to get out of the heat before causing sun damage, clever things our bodies at telling us things.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Theres ya problem mate. You ever get it on holiday? Same thing its not being used to the heat and your skin irritates to tell you to get out of the heat before causing sun damage, clever things our bodies at telling us things.


i havent been abroad for a long long time lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ItsaSecret said:


> i havent been abroad for a long long time lol


Chances are you would get it. Get some camomile lotion on it if its unbearable like it is for me if i get it bad and avoid the sunbed for a couple of days. Choose colder sunbed from now on, hotter doesnt mean its stronger like most seem to think.


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> started using them this past week and my legs and stuff itch like fuk when im in bed lol, anyone else get this or know why?


 yea mate i got it after about 5 times using it it itched like fcuk but after a while it goes away


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I've got the same thing. Never used a sunbed in my life until last week and did half hour over 3 sessions. 8 minutes monday, 10 minutes wednesday, and 12 minutes saturday. Didn't moisturise either. Itchy as fuk now.....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Still proper itchy. Just scratched my sides red raw.....


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I get this, also get it when getting out of a hot shower, skin becomes very dry and itches, maybe you're going on for too long?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

s3_abv said:


> I've stopped using the beds now. I went on twice a few weeks ago and it's brought all moles/beauty spots up on my face and arms. Never had any on my face, now it's covered. Luckily they are fading now but can only put it down to using the sun beds!


That condition sounds like melanona which could be cancerous.

I had the same spots and blotchiness and was advised by my GP to stop using the sun bed and sunbathe in a practical sense if I wanted a tan. Less dangerous, just don't overdo it.


----------

